# Digitalkamera für Hobby-Fotograf - aber welche? (Architekturfotografie)



## casualfreeze (23. August 2009)

Hallo, ich bin seit Längerem auf der Suche nach einer Digitalkamera für Architekturfotografie. Dabei reizen mich vor allem heruntergekommene oder verlassene Orte.

Viel Gutes habe ich bereits von der Sony DSC-T900 gehört, allerdings wurde auch öfters auf die Canon EOS1000D hingewiesen, die aber wieder eine DSLR ist und natürlich in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse liegt.
Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: benötige ich als Hobby-Fotograf überhaupt eine DSLR oder reicht eine normale Digicam?
Auf was sollte ich bei der Kamera achten, wenn ich Architekturfotografie betreiben möchte? Wichtig wäre für mich ein optischer Bildstabilisator, allerdings möchte ich den Preis von 700 € nicht überschreiten. Die Kamera sollte aber auch unter schlechten Lichtverhältnissen, bzw Dunkelheit akzeptable Ergebnisse liefern.


Vielen Dank im Vorraus für die Antworten!

MfG, Casual


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. August 2009)

Hi Casual,

Wenn du Architekturfotografie wirklich ernsthaft betreiben willst, dann kommst du um ein Tilt/Shift Objektiv oder ein Tilt/Shift Balgengerät nicht rum. Und das Ganze natürlich gerne als Weitwinkel. Im Bereich der Kompaktkameras wirst du da nichts finden.
Natürlich kannst du die perspektivische Korrektur in gewissen Grenzen auch mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen wie Photoshop nachträglich durchführen, aber z.B. das Verschieben der Schärfeebene um eine deutlich höhere (oder auch geringere) Schärfentiefe zu erhalten, kannst du nachträglich nicht mehr durch Bearbeitung erreichen.

Richtig Spaß macht Architekturfotogafie dann mit sogenannten Fachkameras.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein gigantisch großes Dia faszinierend ist, hast du hier die Möglichkeit, noch viel stärker Einfluss zu nehmen auf die Einstellung von Schärfeebene und Perspektive.

Nachteile der Angelegenheit:
Du brauchst Zeit. Architekturfotografie mit Fachkamera ist nichts für ungeduldige Menschen. Aber die Möglichkeiten belohnen einen. Leider wird der Spaß auch schnell ziemlich teuer.

Vorteile:
Du bist der Schöpfer von Bildern, nicht nur derjenige, der kurz zielt und abdrückt. Die Suche des perfekten Standortes, die Kadrierung des Bildes, die Einstellung von Perspektive und Schärfeebene sind ein kreativer Prozess. Du beschäftigst dich erheblich länger mit einem Bild, bevor du es tatsächlich mit dem Auslöser festhältst.

Gut, jetzt habe ich vermutlich schon viel zu viel über Dinge geschrieben, die für dich (und vor Allem dein Budget) eher nicht in Frage kommen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja Anlass für dich, mal ein wenig rumzuschauen, ob sich nicht doch kostengünstige Möglichkeiten z.B. auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt finden, die dir dann wenigstens einen Teil der für Architekturfotografie so wichtigen Möglichkeiten eröffnen.

Übrigens, das Argument für Spiegelreflexkameras ist die ungleich größere Auswahl an durchaus interessantem Equipment. Und das betrifft nicht nur die große Auswahl an üblichen Objektiven, sondern auch so spannende Dinge wie das o.g. Balgengerät oder um noch ein wenig ungewöhnlicher zu werden, die Lensbabies.

Schau dir die Produkte von Lensbaby unbedingt mal an:
http://lensbaby.de/

Gruß
Martin


----------



## casualfreeze (23. August 2009)

Was für eine Spiegelreflexkamera würdest du empfehlen?
Ich habe mir eine Sony DSC T900 schon bestellt, kann diese aber noch stornieren. Mein Limit liegt bei 700€


----------



## chmee (24. August 2009)

Auch ich empfehle definitiv eine DSLR. 

1. *Für 700Eur hast Du eine gute Basis.* Ich habe die 1000D und kann sie jedem Neuling ohne Gewissensbisse empfehlen. Die Dinge, die ihr zu den größeren Modellen fehlen, fallen dem "Neuling" nicht auf und können nach Einarbeitung in DSLR durch Kauf eines anderen Body rangeholt werden ohne die Objektive gleichfalls zu ersetzen (idR).

2. *Du hast damit eine Basis für weitere Wünsche.* Solltest Du mal den Wunsch verspüren, Portrait oder zB. Hochzeitsfotografie zu machen, ist der Schritt nicht wahnsinnig groß und die Kosten halten sich in "Grenzen". Es bleibt aber immer das Gleiche -> Nicht der Body kostet, sondern die Objektive. 

3. *Lichtstärke* ist ein heikles Thema.Sowas muss idR teuer erkauft werden, denn das Objektiv muss lichtstark sein. Jedenfalls ist sogar das Standardobjektiv schon genauso lichtstark wie das eingebaute der Sony. Und auch wenn die Empfindlichkeit der kamera hochgerissen wird, schneidet eine DSLR besser ab als eine Kompakte. 

4. *Die 1000D ist eine Crop-Kamera.* Das heisst, sie beschneidet das Bildformat eines Objektivs um einen gewissen Faktor (1,6). Ist das Weitwinkelobjektiv ein 17mm, dann sind es reell auf dem 1000D "schon" ~27mm. Positiv ist es, wenn man Tieraufnahmen machen möchte, man ist quasi näher. Negativ ist es bei Landschaft oder Architektur, da man weitwinkligere Objektive kaufen muss als üblich, anstatt eines 17mm wird es dann ein 11mm. Sorry, technisches Thema, aber sollte man wissen.

5. Mir zumindest bestätigen die Leute immer wieder, dass sie den Unterschied DSLR zu Kompaktknippse anhand meiner Bilder sehen. Ergo ist es nicht nur Einbildung, sondern es scheint wirklich was dran zu sein zB paar Fotos bei Flickr

6. Martin hat schon sehr weit ausgeholt und er nennt TiltShift-Objektive, die -wenn man ins Thema einsteigt- sehr von Nutzen sind. Dennoch muss so ein Teil nicht sofort ins Sortiment. Finde Dich erstmal damit ab, dass die Eingriffmöglichkeiten bei einer DSLR eine andere Art zu fotografieren bieten.

*Meine Empfehlung :* Versuchen, die 450D zu bekommen (Neu etwa 550Eur mit 18-55-Objektiv). Wahlweise 100Eur einsparen und die 1000D nehmen. Schau, ob das Kitobjektiv reicht (es ist jedenfalls allemal besser als diese Sony-Dingens-Mini-Linse). Danach musst Du nach Kasse entscheiden, ob Du mehr Lichtstärke bei gleicher Brennweite haben willst (Tamron 17-50 f2.8 ~400Eur) oder noch mehr Weitwinkel (Tokina 11-16 f2.8 ~600Eur). Ich benutze das Kitobjektiv gerne, es gibt schärfere, aber dem Objektiv alle Qualität absprechen darf wohl nur der Vollprofi.

Damit bist du gut gerüstet. Allemal besser als mit diesem Sony-Ding.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Übrigens Martin, hast Du schon Bilder zum Contest eingereicht?


----------



## DJTrancelight (24. August 2009)

Hi,

also kann da allen nur zustimmen. Man merkt den Unterschied, zwischen einer Kompakten und einer DSLR und mit der Canon 1000D machst du nicht falsch. Trotzdem möchte ich dir die Sony 300er Reihe nicht vorenthalten oder sogar die Alpha 200, falls du auf LiveView verzichten kannst.

Schau dir doch einfach mal das 9 min - Video bei Amazon an.
http://www.amazon.de/Sony-SLR-Digit...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1251068636&sr=1-1

Eingebauter Bildstabi und wirklich sehr gute Bildqualität.
Die Kamera gibts sicher woanders noch billiger.
Da gibts bei den Testfotos sogar eins, das dich interessieren könnte. Es hat den Namen Heilstätten und dürfte in deine Richtung gehen.

Hier kannst du sogar prima testen, was ein Brennweitenunterschied bei Tamron ausmacht.
BRENNWEITENVERGLEICH:
http://www.amazon.de/Tamron-17-50mm...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1251069590&sr=8-1

Mein Vorschlag wäre die Alpha 300 (ca. 350 EUR - nur Body -  aber schwer zu bekommen) mit dem Tamron 17-50mm mit einer durchgängigen Lichtstärke von 2.8
Dann wärst du bei den 700 EUR. Oder evtl. die Alpha 200.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, die Canon 1000D macht auch super Bilder.
VG


----------



## casualfreeze (24. August 2009)

Vielen Dank 

Mittlerweile habe ich mir die Canon 1000D mit einem 18-200mm Objektiv Bestellt.
Tolle beratung, Gerne Wieder

mfg Oliver


----------



## chmee (24. August 2009)

Hui, dass Du gleich zu einem Reisezoom greifst, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Kurze Worte dazu:

Objektive bestehen aus mehreren Linsen, die das Abbild möglichst scharf auf den Chipsensor bringen wollen. Umso mehr Linsen, desto teurer (idR) und desto besser die Abbildungsqualität. Umso größer der Brennweitenbereich, desto mehr Linsen sollten verbaut werden. Bei Fotografen sprechen sich Ausnahmeobjektive für schmales Geld schnell rum, denn von Denen gibt es nur wenige. Dies gehört nicht zu den Ausnahmeobjektiven!

Schon anhand des Preises merkt man, dass Sigma nicht soviel Linsen reingepackt haben kann. Somit kann die Abbildungsqualität nicht aussergewöhnlich sein. Ich möchte Dich vor der Enttäuschung bewahren, dass alle Bilder irgendwie flau sind, und die 10MPixel praktisch nicht ausgenutzt werden. Das wirst Du bei den Details in den Aufnahmen merken. Gerade bei Architektur hat man den Anspruch, alle Kleinigkeiten zu erkennen. Das wird Dir das Sigma nicht geben, da bin ich mir sicher. Such lieber nach einem Angebot mit dem Kitobjektiv oder dem Tamron 17-50 f2.8. Die fehlende Brennweite wirst Du weniger missen als die Enttäuschung ob der fehlenden Schärfe. Wenn Du mehr Brennweite für "schmales" Geld haben möchtest, kaufst Du das Canon 55-250 dazu. Das ist für den Preis (~230Eur) aussergewöhnlich. Auch ältere Canonobjektive haben einen guten Ruf, wie zB das 70-210 f4, leider mit einem Schiebezoom, dafür aber lichtstark und in der Regel bis in die Ecken scharf. Alternativ das 70-210 f3.5-4.5 USM mit Drehzoom. 

Nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.

Hier noch ein Vergleich verschiedener Zoom-Linsen (auch des Sigma 18-200)

mfg chmee


----------



## casualfreeze (24. August 2009)

http://www.neckermann.de/Objektive/...saleItem&prefv1=0|1&prefn2=brand&prefv2=Canon

Kannst du mir schnell ein passendes Objektiv raussuchen?


----------



## casualfreeze (24. August 2009)

Nun ists auch Egal ....

Habe jetzt eine Canon EOS 450D bestellt mit einem 17-55er Objektiv


----------



## chmee (24. August 2009)

Ich hoffe, Du wirst damit glücklich. Nein, ich gehe davon aus. Laß Dich von den ersten Einstellungsarien nicht entmutigen. Recht schnell bekommst Du ein Gefühl für die richtigen Werte. Merk Dir vor Allem : *So lange es geht, die Empfindlichkeit bei ISO100 lassen*. Bis ISO800 kann man gut mit den Bildern arbeiten. ISO1600 ist nur, wenns nicht anders geht zu benutzen. Besser ein rauschiges Bild als gar Keines  Und : schnell auf *manuelle Einstellungen* gehen - dabei lernt man am Meisten und ist gewappnet, wenn die Automatik doch das Falsche macht (welche ich eh nicht benutze) - und  *mit RAW schießen*. Das bietet Dir im Nachhinein mit der richtigen Software noch sehr viel Spielraum.

Ach ja, such Dir ruhig noch ein Dir passendes DSLR-Forum aus. Man kann da sehr viel lernen.
Bevor Du eine Anfängerfrage stellst, *such erstmal*, grad' die Anfängerfragen sind schon sehr oft gestellt worden.

mfg chmee


----------



## DJTrancelight (24. August 2009)

@chmee

das vorgeschlagene Canon Zoom 55-250 mit Bildstabi ist echt ein Wunderwerk. Da gelingen einem sogar Fotos, die normalerweise nur von einem Sportfotografen zu erwarten sind. Für den Preis - TOP!


----------



## casualfreeze (24. August 2009)

Werde nachher mal ein paar Bilder reinposten


----------



## casualfreeze (26. August 2009)

http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs24/f/2009/237/6/e/Me_by_Pic4dasso.jpg


----------



## chmee (27. August 2009)

Erster Schnappschuß. Naja, Gratulation zu einer DSLR, aber das Bild ist wenig interessant.

mfg chmee


----------



## casualfreeze (28. August 2009)

Hier meine ersten Friedhofsphotos ...

http://pic4dasso.deviantart.com/gallery/#Lost-Cemetery-district-Stahnsdorf


----------

